# jm2hill's knives



## jm2hill (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are the knives that I currently use at home! Sorry for the crappy pics! Best I can do currently!

Tojiro's:





Harner's:




Single-Bevel's:




Carter, Prestige, CCK, Scraper:




Ealy: (Which Will soon include a sweet nakiri!)




Big Stuff together:




Missing/on order include: Martell 240, Pierre 210 Pettysuki, Del Nakiri, Shig Nakiri (I think thats all, lol)


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice set up, and a heck of a future line up.


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 16, 2012)

At home? You use all those at HOME? Hahaha, I don't think I would use all those in a commercial kitchen! Awesome line-up my friend. It makes me laugh when I see the amazing lin-ups you guys have and I go to work and have to coach a PROFESSIONAL cook that he needs to get ONE good knife and he tells me he doesn't have the money, or time to learn to sharpen, or this or that. I always call BS and encourage them to not think like that. Can't wait to see the customs


----------



## riverie (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice set up :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice kit, mind giving us the rundown on your single bevels?


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 17, 2012)

riverie said:


> Nice set up :doublethumbsup:



Thanks for the usuba!



Andrew H said:


> Nice kit, mind giving us the rundown on your single bevels?



From left to right:

Artisugu hon-kasumi usuba 180
Sakai Ichimonji-Kichikuni yanagiba 270
Gessin Ino SB Wa-Petty 180
Masahiro thick-yanagi 180

Love the gessin and the artisugu!
I use the ino to section chicken breasts every sunday and use the artisugu for a weeks worth of veggie prep every sunday. Those are my prepare for lunch during the week knives.

I think the usage for me goes:

Sunday (Lunch prep for the week, as I pretty much strictly only eat salad and chicken): Ino, Artisugu
Harner Laser everyday for snacks: strawberries, bananas, clementines (I want another one butch, no joke, group buy please!) (I can't recommend this knife enough)
Dinner: depends on the meal:
1) If I'm having veggies and chicken I usually use the CCK as I love the way it does both
2) Veggies and beef I usually use: tojiro nakiri and Del 
3) Potatoes: Del or CCK both do a pretty good job (so long as you keep the CCK moist)
4) Pasta: Carter does a great job going through all the veggies and meat that I use

Beaters:

Tojiro Shirogami
Prestige butcher knife


I think the CCK will now however be replaced by that 270 Harner (I need something to do with that beauty) and the cck will be relegated to scaring friends)
The tojiro will be replaced by the shig (the tojiro will be relegated to beater status)
Pettysuki will replace the Del in beef work (the Del will be put to potato, squash, melon knife - which means it will be used almost everyday still, I love melons! )

Now someone ******* tell me how I'm going to fit another Nakiri, and 240 gyuto in the mix and I'll be set!


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 17, 2012)

Easy one on each side of the Ealy, which you already stated the Nakiri is coming, so seems you have it figured out already, what do you need us for? To tell you you're not crazy? 

You're not crazy, none of us are. It's everyone else who is delusional not understanding the importance of a proper knife collection. I deal with these people in a pro setting every day, but I am a problem solver and slowly but surely am making quite the progress in fixing that. Just keep up your part and we're all good. Simple

-Bryan


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 17, 2012)

I do concur that every one who doesn't understand my obsession is crazy!

But I have no clue, what to do with that Ealy Nakiri yet!

I don't have a knife it can replace because I like everything else too!

And Dave's gyuto, not sure where thats fitting in either!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 17, 2012)

You need to be able to rotate the stock, as it were. If you are slicing away and catch the edge wrong, you need to have something to grab so that you don't have to stop and strop. So you see that you need at least two of each!


----------



## hax9215 (Jan 17, 2012)

I used othink I was obsessed with a knife fetish; you lot make me feel a lot better! Nice collection; I love cleavers and only have 3!


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 17, 2012)

Light weight!


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Just opened up the shigi today.

here's a quick pick. Love the feel through tomatoes!


----------



## mhenry (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome collection. I want that Shig nakiri





jm2hill said:


> Just opened up the shigi today.
> 
> here's a quick pick. Love the feel through tomatoes!
> 
> View attachment 3901


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 21, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Awesome collection. I want that Shig nakiri



Don't think I'll be getting rid of that anytime soon! 

Its been thinned by curtis and given a great edge and absolutely love the way it demolishes vegies!


----------



## jm2hill (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a few other knives that are mine. While the Hiro was a gift to a friend I'll pretend its mine cause she's a good looking knife!View attachment 5147

View attachment 5148


More pics can be found in Dave's threads!

Just got them yesterday 

Haven't opened the box yet! 

Sorry Dave too much work to do! Saturday fun tho!


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 9, 2012)

cant wait for the pics you post of these.:word:


----------



## add (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful collection with a nice variety of steels, makers, and models.

irate1:


----------



## ecchef (Mar 10, 2012)

I like your eclectic choice of handle materials!


----------

